# Bad MPG🙁



## Omaralmema (10 mo ago)

Hello
I own an automatic 2013 Nissan Sunny 
It’s a tiny 1.5L engine but it chugs fuel like crazy and gas prices here are not so good 💀
I’m averaging an mpg of about 21 (9 km/l) seems like too much for such a tiny engine, can anyone provide me with what May need changing? (Apart from spark plugs)
Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are several things that you could do:

Replace the air filter.
What brand of spark plugs are you using? You should be using OEM NGK plugs; other brands such as Champion or Bosch many times cause MPG problems in Nissan engines.
You may have dirty fuel injectors. Run some good injection cleaner, like BG products 44K, through the system; give the cleaner about a week or two to do it's job.


----------



## k87n (10 mo ago)

i do 9l/100km too on my 1.8 l. its because your drive rough


----------

